# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Game nổi tiếng Legend of Kage đã có phiên bản trên Android dành cho Smartphone và Tablet…

## saobang

“ Legend of Kage” là 1 game hành động được phát triển bởi GMO Runsystem Inc. Game phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi, mọi người chơi ,với các gameplay di chuyển rất đơn giản, linh hoạt. Khi chơi game này sẽ giúp bạn rèn luyện thêm về sự phản xạ, nhanh nhạy…
Với Ninja Game, bạn sẽ vào vai nhân vật chính tên là Kage – 1 Ninja tinh nhuệ trẻ tuổi và ưu tú. Nhiệm vụ của bạn là giải cứu công chúa Kiri từ những nhân vật phản diện tên là Yoshi và Yuki. Để hoàn thành nhiệm vụ này, bạn phải trải qua rất nhiều gian nan thử thách: như chiến đấu trong hoàng thành, biên ải xa xôi, vượt qua hậu cung sâu thẳm , chiến đấu với trùm... rất hiểm nguy xong cũng đầy phiêu lưu thú vị!
Game được chia làm nhiều stage, với hiệu ứng âm thanh sống động, bạn có thể lựa chọn các mức khác nhau từ dễ tới khó sao cho phù hợp với khả năng. Các Bonus trò chơi sẽ giúp bạn tiếp thêm sức mạnh, độ sắc bén và dẻo dai vượt qua các cuộc chiến một cách dễ dàng hơn!
Hãy link tới Google play và thử sức với Ninja Game cùng với dế yêu của bạn ngay bây giờ!” 
Link down load: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.runsystem.english.main

----------

